# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  heeey

## rrr

Hoi ik ben henk (natuurlijk niet mijn echte naam, ik blijf liever even onbekend vanwege mensen in mijn klas). Ik ben 15 jaar en zit in 3 mavo. ik heb me hier aan gemeld om een vraag te stellen.... meer niet eigenlijk.

----------

